# Perdido 12-27-13



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Fished for about 3.5 hours. Fought the wind the whole time. Caught a Florida two-man limit of trout. Nothing big but good keepers. All 16-17 inches. Culled quite a few to get these.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice cooler full there! Where is Perdido? There is Perdido bay, Perdido beach, Perdido Key, Perdido Al.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I got a sneaking suspicion that it wasn't Perdido, Alabama.


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Johnms said:


> Nice cooler full there! Where is Perdido? There is Perdido bay, Perdido beach, Perdido Key, Perdido Al.


Perdido River, Florida side


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Where abouts did you put in at? Have you ever put in at Lillian Hwy and Dog Track Rd?


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Trucker said:


> Where abouts did you put in at? Have you ever put in at Lillian Hwy and Dog Track Rd?


Seminole Landing. Dog Track, yes, many years ago when I had a smaller boat. Dog Track has fewer parking spots than Seminole.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Herron Bayou is a little tougher since the county dumped loose gravel on the ramp I believe last year. I still launch there with my bass boat and shoot across Perdido Bay to the river. Nice catch.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

*Heron Bayou*



MGuns said:


> Herron Bayou is a little tougher since the county dumped loose gravel on the ramp I believe last year. I still launch there with my bass boat and shoot across Perdido Bay to the river. Nice catch.


Is Heron Bayou the name of the ramp at Lillian Hwy (hwy 98) and Dog Track? I put in there and fished my way out to the bay, caught a real nice flounder. I couldn't believe how shallow that water was out in the bay. I went south, under the Lillian Bridge and on down to an inlet that had signs saying trolling motors only. Caught some nice specks in there. I want to put in there and try finding the river next time.:thumbsup:


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Trucker said:


> Is Heron Bayou the name of the ramp at Lillian Hwy (hwy 98) and Dog Track? I put in there and fished my way out to the bay, caught a real nice flounder. I couldn't believe how shallow that water was out in the bay. I went south, under the Lillian Bridge and on down to an inlet that had signs saying trolling motors only. Caught some nice specks in there. I want to put in there and try finding the river next time.:thumbsup:


Yes it is. Very shallow from the mouth out into the bay for a ways. The river is at 1-2 o'clock across the bay from Heren.


----------

